# Mibolerone (cheque drops)



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone used them?

Results?

Pros/Cons?

Are they still on the market?


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I am guessing its for use with a bitch and not cause you are a bodybuilder haha


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No, that's Toblerone


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Good answer Gillian.. however toblerone is the most Dangerous confectionery item there is , those peaks are lethal in the mouth


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> I am guessing its for use with a bitch and not cause you are a bodybuilder haha



:lol: Yes!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

its a prescription only medication in the UK and im guessing it will be similar in the USA

found this
http://www.psdpc.org/Graphics/CHEQUE-Drops.PDF

I dont think upjohn exist any more i believe pzifer took them over.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Toblerone.....mmmmm....pyramids of decadence!!! :grin:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

pyramids of mouth danger


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes they are available through a private lab in the Cleveland area. Perhaps other labs are making them also. 

I used them once and had a litter afterwards, at my choosing. No problem.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I asked because I am trying to decide whether or not to use them with Naccia. Hopefully I wouldn't have to use them for a full 2 years, which is the max that it's recommended to keep a bitch on them, but it would be nice to not have to worry about heat cycles for titling, etc.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

To make up for my hi-jacking :-D 

Found this thread:

http://dobermannreview.net/infolib/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=34


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Kristen:

According the fertility specialist in that area (can't ever remember his name), its better for a bitch to not have the heat cycles than to have them. I don't know if there is an agenda involved with him or not. 

All I can say is that I used them for about 2 yrs and I had absolutely no problems. When the bitch came into season, I bred her, she had puppies then I spayed her. (She was 4 yrs old when she had a litter)

I know if you do some research on canine fertility specialists, you'll come up with the name. If you provide me with some names, I know it when I see it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to revisit this topic briefly to ask one more question.


Has anyone used (or heard of) mibolerone to prevent a dog that is not healthy enough to be put under anesthesia to be spayed from cycling??


Oh, and PS - the Dr.'s name that Melody was trying to think of is Dr. Hutchinson (aka Dr. Hutch).


----------

